
Patient receives 3D-printed titanium sternum and rib cage - ph0rque
http://www.gizmag.com/3d-printed-sternum-and-rib-cage-csiro/39369/
======
yellowapple
Is it safe for the replacement "ribs" to be so skinny like that? They look
like they'd put more point pressure on the lungs or chest muscles than if they
were flat like normal ribs.

Pretty wicked-looking regardless.

